# Mr Li non versa l'aumento di capitale: interviene Elliott. Ufficiale



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Giugno 2018)

Ultim'ora Carlo Paolo Festa: secondo quanto risulta al Sole 24 Ore *il fondo Elliott avrebbe fatto il bonifico da 32 milioni e i soldi arriveranno domani sui conti del Milan. Adesso entro 10 giorni Mr Li avrà la possibilità di rimborsare Elliott: in caso contrario il fondo Usa escuterà il pegno sulle azioni (tramite il Tribunale, NDR).*

*Ora l’unica alternativa per Mr Li, se non troverà le risorse, è quella dell’ingresso di un investitore. L’unica strada percorribile in tempi così ristretti è quella che porta all’ingresso dell’investitore sostenuto da Goldman Sachs il cui nome è ancora top secret*. Si tratta come detto di un “four billions” dollars tycoon, il *magnate con un patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari.


Secondo Sky, invece, come già ampiamente riportato, Li ha tempo fino alle 17 di venerdì 22 giugno per effettuare il versamento.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Giugno 2018)

up


----------



## nybreath (21 Giugno 2018)

altri dieci giorni di sofferenza e confusione...possibile fare un operazione del genere in 10 giorni?...


----------



## Naruto98 (21 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Paolo Festa: secondo quanto risulta al Sole 24 Ore *il fondo Elliott avrebbe fatto il bonifico da 32 milioni e i soldi arriveranno domani sui conti del Milan. Adesso entro 10 giorni Mr Li avrà la possibilità di rimborsare Elliott: in caso contrario il fondo Usa escuterà il pegno sulle azioni (tramite il Tribunale, NDR).*
> 
> *Ora l’unica alternativa per Mr Li, se non troverà le risorse, è quella dell’ingresso di un investitore. L’unica strada percorribile in tempi così ristretti è quella che porta all’ingresso dell’investitore sostenuto da Goldman Sachs il cui nome è ancora top secret*. Si tratta come detto di un “four billions” dollars tycoon, il *magnate con un patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari.*


Per me li verserà Yonghong Li e poi forse venderà. Nel frattempo sono sempre più schifato da quello che ci hanno fatto diventare: una lavatrice mezza rotta.


----------



## luis4 (21 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Paolo Festa: secondo quanto risulta al Sole 24 Ore *il fondo Elliott avrebbe fatto il bonifico da 32 milioni e i soldi arriveranno domani sui conti del Milan. Adesso entro 10 giorni Mr Li avrà la possibilità di rimborsare Elliott: in caso contrario il fondo Usa escuterà il pegno sulle azioni (tramite il Tribunale, NDR).*
> 
> *Ora l’unica alternativa per Mr Li, se non troverà le risorse, è quella dell’ingresso di un investitore. L’unica strada percorribile in tempi così ristretti è quella che porta all’ingresso dell’investitore sostenuto da Goldman Sachs il cui nome è ancora top secret*. Si tratta come detto di un “four billions” dollars tycoon, il *magnate con un patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari.*



ma non era entro il 28 giugno che doveva mettere i soldi? forse ha già gettato la spugna?


----------



## Zenos (21 Giugno 2018)

Il tombino stavolta era vuoto?ma in che razza di mani siamo?


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Giugno 2018)

Ma sto Li ci è o ci fa?


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Paolo Festa: secondo quanto risulta al Sole 24 Ore *il fondo Elliott avrebbe fatto il bonifico da 32 milioni e i soldi arriveranno domani sui conti del Milan. Adesso entro 10 giorni Mr Li avrà la possibilità di rimborsare Elliott: in caso contrario il fondo Usa escuterà il pegno sulle azioni (tramite il Tribunale, NDR).*
> 
> *Ora l’unica alternativa per Mr Li, se non troverà le risorse, è quella dell’ingresso di un investitore. L’unica strada percorribile in tempi così ristretti è quella che porta all’ingresso dell’investitore sostenuto da Goldman Sachs il cui nome è ancora top secret*. Si tratta come detto di un “four billions” dollars tycoon, il *magnate con un patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari.*



Pazzesco

Meglio così comunque


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Paolo Festa: secondo quanto risulta al Sole 24 Ore *il fondo Elliott avrebbe fatto il bonifico da 32 milioni e i soldi arriveranno domani sui conti del Milan. Adesso entro 10 giorni Mr Li avrà la possibilità di rimborsare Elliott: in caso contrario il fondo Usa escuterà il pegno sulle azioni (tramite il Tribunale, NDR).*
> 
> *Ora l’unica alternativa per Mr Li, se non troverà le risorse, è quella dell’ingresso di un investitore. L’unica strada percorribile in tempi così ristretti è quella che porta all’ingresso dell’investitore sostenuto da Goldman Sachs il cui nome è ancora top secret*. Si tratta come detto di un “four billions” dollars tycoon, il *magnate con un patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari.*



Io penso che Elliot escuterà in ogni caso - pronosticavo ad ottobre -, ma tifo perché avvenga subito. Li ed Elliot devono levarsi dalle palle e il Milan dev'essere acquistato da un acquirente reale, serio. La farsa di Berlusconhong Li è andata anche troppo oltre.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Giugno 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma sto Li ci è o ci fa?


Ci fa, ci fa...


----------



## Giek (21 Giugno 2018)

E la UEFA dovrebbe dare fiducia a una società del genere??


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Giugno 2018)

Quando qualcuno ipotizzava ci ridevo per giorni, ma è proprio così: non è altro che riciclaggio


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Paolo Festa: secondo quanto risulta al Sole 24 Ore *il fondo Elliott avrebbe fatto il bonifico da 32 milioni e i soldi arriveranno domani sui conti del Milan. Adesso entro 10 giorni Mr Li avrà la possibilità di rimborsare Elliott: in caso contrario il fondo Usa escuterà il pegno sulle azioni (tramite il Tribunale, NDR).*
> 
> *Ora l’unica alternativa per Mr Li, se non troverà le risorse, è quella dell’ingresso di un investitore. L’unica strada percorribile in tempi così ristretti è quella che porta all’ingresso dell’investitore sostenuto da Goldman Sachs il cui nome è ancora top secret*. Si tratta come detto di un “four billions” dollars tycoon, il *magnate con un patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari.*



Up


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Paolo Festa: secondo quanto risulta al Sole 24 Ore *il fondo Elliott avrebbe fatto il bonifico da 32 milioni e i soldi arriveranno domani sui conti del Milan. Adesso entro 10 giorni Mr Li avrà la possibilità di rimborsare Elliott: in caso contrario il fondo Usa escuterà il pegno sulle azioni (tramite il Tribunale, NDR).*
> 
> *Ora l’unica alternativa per Mr Li, se non troverà le risorse, è quella dell’ingresso di un investitore. L’unica strada percorribile in tempi così ristretti è quella che porta all’ingresso dell’investitore sostenuto da Goldman Sachs il cui nome è ancora top secret*. Si tratta come detto di un “four billions” dollars tycoon, il *magnate con un patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari.*



Speriamo che quelli della UEFA abbiano già deciso. Altrimenti ci ammazzano


----------



## malos (21 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Paolo Festa: secondo quanto risulta al Sole 24 Ore *il fondo Elliott avrebbe fatto il bonifico da 32 milioni e i soldi arriveranno domani sui conti del Milan. Adesso entro 10 giorni Mr Li avrà la possibilità di rimborsare Elliott: in caso contrario il fondo Usa escuterà il pegno sulle azioni (tramite il Tribunale, NDR).*
> 
> *Ora l’unica alternativa per Mr Li, se non troverà le risorse, è quella dell’ingresso di un investitore. L’unica strada percorribile in tempi così ristretti è quella che porta all’ingresso dell’investitore sostenuto da Goldman Sachs il cui nome è ancora top secret*. Si tratta come detto di un “four billions” dollars tycoon, il *magnate con un patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari.*



Bene, prima o poi questa farsa doveva finire.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Paolo Festa: secondo quanto risulta al Sole 24 Ore *il fondo Elliott avrebbe fatto il bonifico da 32 milioni e i soldi arriveranno domani sui conti del Milan. Adesso entro 10 giorni Mr Li avrà la possibilità di rimborsare Elliott: in caso contrario il fondo Usa escuterà il pegno sulle azioni (tramite il Tribunale, NDR).*
> 
> *Ora l’unica alternativa per Mr Li, se non troverà le risorse, è quella dell’ingresso di un investitore. L’unica strada percorribile in tempi così ristretti è quella che porta all’ingresso dell’investitore sostenuto da Goldman Sachs il cui nome è ancora top secret*. Si tratta come detto di un “four billions” dollars tycoon, il *magnate con un patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari.*



Evviva ora possiamo iscriversi in Serie A


----------



## Goro (21 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Bene, prima o poi questa farsa doveva finire.



Occhio che Berlusconi arriva sempre all'ultimo giorno per ripulire la situazione


----------



## havok (21 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## zamp2010 (21 Giugno 2018)

E possible che Elliott si stanca di trattare con Yonghong Li? O non importa, basta che incassano?
Altri 10 giorni la vedo un po troppo, ormai o fuori o dentro, non si puo mettere dietro a Yonghong Li perche i suoi comportamenti sono da fallimento prima o poi.


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Giugno 2018)

Nulla di nuovo.

Arriveranno i soldi di Li.


----------



## zamp2010 (21 Giugno 2018)

TopCalcio dice non 10 giorni ma forse 15


----------



## Montag84 (21 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Paolo Festa: secondo quanto risulta al Sole 24 Ore *il fondo Elliott avrebbe fatto il bonifico da 32 milioni e i soldi arriveranno domani sui conti del Milan. Adesso entro 10 giorni Mr Li avrà la possibilità di rimborsare Elliott: in caso contrario il fondo Usa escuterà il pegno sulle azioni (tramite il Tribunale, NDR).*
> 
> *Ora l’unica alternativa per Mr Li, se non troverà le risorse, è quella dell’ingresso di un investitore. L’unica strada percorribile in tempi così ristretti è quella che porta all’ingresso dell’investitore sostenuto da Goldman Sachs il cui nome è ancora top secret*. Si tratta come detto di un “four billions” dollars tycoon, il *magnate con un patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari.*



In pratica Li deve scegliere se perdere tutto o perdere in parte?


----------



## Mic (21 Giugno 2018)

Ragazzi perdonatemi, tolto il titolo, l’articolo di festa non parla di soldi già versati da elliott.
Ho sbagliato articolo?


----------



## mandraghe (21 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Paolo Festa: secondo quanto risulta al Sole 24 Ore *il fondo Elliott avrebbe fatto il bonifico da 32 milioni e i soldi arriveranno domani sui conti del Milan. Adesso entro 10 giorni Mr Li avrà la possibilità di rimborsare Elliott: in caso contrario il fondo Usa escuterà il pegno sulle azioni (tramite il Tribunale, NDR).*
> 
> *Ora l’unica alternativa per Mr Li, se non troverà le risorse, è quella dell’ingresso di un investitore. L’unica strada percorribile in tempi così ristretti è quella che porta all’ingresso dell’investitore sostenuto da Goldman Sachs il cui nome è ancora top secret*. Si tratta come detto di un “four billions” dollars tycoon, il *magnate con un patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari.*




Domandona: questo potrà influire sulle decisioni della UEFA? Chissà, magari il ritardo nell'emissione del verdetto può essere collegato all'attesa del verificarsi di nuovi sviluppi nell'ambito della proprietà. 

Sono in errore ed è solo una speranza vana?


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Paolo Festa: secondo quanto risulta al Sole 24 Ore *il fondo Elliott avrebbe fatto il bonifico da 32 milioni e i soldi arriveranno domani sui conti del Milan. Adesso entro 10 giorni Mr Li avrà la possibilità di rimborsare Elliott: in caso contrario il fondo Usa escuterà il pegno sulle azioni (tramite il Tribunale, NDR).*
> 
> *Ora l’unica alternativa per Mr Li, se non troverà le risorse, è quella dell’ingresso di un investitore. L’unica strada percorribile in tempi così ristretti è quella che porta all’ingresso dell’investitore sostenuto da Goldman Sachs il cui nome è ancora top secret*. Si tratta come detto di un “four billions” dollars tycoon, il *magnate con un patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari.*



Mr Li risarcirà elliot l'ultimo giorno disponibile.
Fino ad ottobre si resta così.


----------



## sballotello (21 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Paolo Festa: secondo quanto risulta al Sole 24 Ore *il fondo Elliott avrebbe fatto il bonifico da 32 milioni e i soldi arriveranno domani sui conti del Milan. Adesso entro 10 giorni Mr Li avrà la possibilità di rimborsare Elliott: in caso contrario il fondo Usa escuterà il pegno sulle azioni (tramite il Tribunale, NDR).*
> 
> *Ora l’unica alternativa per Mr Li, se non troverà le risorse, è quella dell’ingresso di un investitore. L’unica strada percorribile in tempi così ristretti è quella che porta all’ingresso dell’investitore sostenuto da Goldman Sachs il cui nome è ancora top secret*. Si tratta come detto di un “four billions” dollars tycoon, il *magnate con un patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari.*



speriamo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Giugno 2018)

Tanto tra 10 giorni questo paga la mora e si ricomincia da capo. E' già scritto


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2018)

Questa è la Chiave di volta. O paga ( impossibile pare ) o perde poco vendendo agli americani o perde tutto a Ottobre. 

Pare oramai una scelta obbligata ( grazie a Dio )


----------



## sballotello (21 Giugno 2018)

quanti billions ha silvio?


----------



## Casnop (21 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Domandona: questo potrà influire sulle decisioni della UEFA? Chissà, magari il ritardo nell'emissione del verdetto può essere collegato all'attesa del verificarsi di nuovi sviluppi nell'ambito della proprietà.
> 
> Sono in errore ed è solo una speranza vana?


Possiamo senz'altro escluderlo: la Camera è riservata per la decisione, non possono accedere al fascicolo del procedimento né documenti, né notizie di fatti nuovi. Quello che c'è costituisce base unica ed esclusiva della decisione.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Possiamo senz'altro escluderlo: la Camera è riservata per la decisione, non possono accedere al fascicolo del procedimento né documenti, né notizie di fatti nuovi. Quello che c'è costituisce base unica ed esclusiva della decisione.




Grazie dell'info, è un vero peccato. Abuso della tua cortesia: questa nuova situazione può servire di fronte al TAS? Oppure anche lì non possiamo produrre nuovi documenti ma basarci solo sui documenti presentati in precedenza?


----------



## Montag84 (21 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Possiamo senz'altro escluderlo: la Camera è riservata per la decisione, non possono accedere al fascicolo del procedimento né documenti, né notizie di fatti nuovi. Quello che c'è costituisce base unica ed esclusiva della decisione.



Ma quella di non partecipare alle coppe potrebbe anche essere una strategia?

Sto fuori dal fpf almeno spendo e spando col nuovo socio o nuovo proprietario


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Ma quella di non partecipare alle coppe potrebbe anche essere una strategia?
> 
> Sto fuori dal fpf almeno spendo e spando col nuovo socio



Eh ma poi se punto e a capo temo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Ma quella di non partecipare alle coppe potrebbe anche essere una strategia?
> 
> Sto fuori dal fpf almeno spendo e spando col nuovo socio o nuovo proprietario



se resti fuori dall'europa non è detto che la UEFA non deliberi che se ci vuoi tornare prima o poi i conti devono tornare in regola.


----------



## kipstar (21 Giugno 2018)

no scusate. E' ufficiale o no ?


----------



## Igniorante (21 Giugno 2018)

Cattivoni in UEFA, ma come si fa a non dare fiducia ad una società così?


----------



## Pampu7 (21 Giugno 2018)

Speriamo sia la volta buona per poter rivedere un gran milan


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Paolo Festa: secondo quanto risulta al Sole 24 Ore *il fondo Elliott avrebbe fatto il bonifico da 32 milioni e i soldi arriveranno domani sui conti del Milan. Adesso entro 10 giorni Mr Li avrà la possibilità di rimborsare Elliott: in caso contrario il fondo Usa escuterà il pegno sulle azioni (tramite il Tribunale, NDR).*
> 
> *Ora l’unica alternativa per Mr Li, se non troverà le risorse, è quella dell’ingresso di un investitore. L’unica strada percorribile in tempi così ristretti è quella che porta all’ingresso dell’investitore sostenuto da Goldman Sachs il cui nome è ancora top secret*. Si tratta come detto di un “four billions” dollars tycoon, il *magnate con un patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari.*



La scadenza in realtà sarebbe domani alle 17, ma a quanto pare Elliott ha fatto già partire il bonifico perché evidentemente la società non ha avuto evidenze che il presidente ha fatto partire il suo.
Domani avremo la certezza assoluta, ma intento Elliott si è mossa ufficialmente.


----------



## Garrincha (21 Giugno 2018)

Tranquilli che lunedì si vedrà il versamento, sono coperti dalle macchie di salsa di soia per questo non li hanno visti


----------



## chicagousait (21 Giugno 2018)

Speriamo che questa situazione assurda si risolva presto


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Giugno 2018)

Ho il terrore che Li paghi nei prossimi giorni


----------



## mil77 (21 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> se resti fuori dall'europa non è detto che la UEFA non deliberi che se ci vuoi tornare prima o poi i conti devono tornare in regola.



siamo sempre li...se l'uefa ti da la condizionale x il secondo anno si fa ricorso al Tas. se ti da 1 anno di squalifica lo accetti hai il mercato libero e l'anno dopo ti presenti all'uefa con un nuovo proprietario con la società senza debiti o con debiti a lunga scadenza


----------



## havok (21 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Paolo Festa: secondo quanto risulta al Sole 24 Ore *il fondo Elliott avrebbe fatto il bonifico da 32 milioni e i soldi arriveranno domani sui conti del Milan. Adesso entro 10 giorni Mr Li avrà la possibilità di rimborsare Elliott: in caso contrario il fondo Usa escuterà il pegno sulle azioni (tramite il Tribunale, NDR).*
> 
> *Ora l’unica alternativa per Mr Li, se non troverà le risorse, è quella dell’ingresso di un investitore. L’unica strada percorribile in tempi così ristretti è quella che porta all’ingresso dell’investitore sostenuto da Goldman Sachs il cui nome è ancora top secret*. Si tratta come detto di un “four billions” dollars tycoon, il *magnate con un patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari.*



.


----------



## sballotello (21 Giugno 2018)

a me sembra molto strano che manchi proprio l'ultimo versamento..piu che strano direi dubbio. Li sapeva già della calendarizzazione dei suoi versamenti..


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Paolo Festa: secondo quanto risulta al Sole 24 Ore *il fondo Elliott avrebbe fatto il bonifico da 32 milioni e i soldi arriveranno domani sui conti del Milan. Adesso entro 10 giorni Mr Li avrà la possibilità di rimborsare Elliott: in caso contrario il fondo Usa escuterà il pegno sulle azioni (tramite il Tribunale, NDR).*
> 
> *Ora l’unica alternativa per Mr Li, se non troverà le risorse, è quella dell’ingresso di un investitore. L’unica strada percorribile in tempi così ristretti è quella che porta all’ingresso dell’investitore sostenuto da Goldman Sachs il cui nome è ancora top secret*. Si tratta come detto di un “four billions” dollars tycoon, il *magnate con un patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari.*



Sta storia oramai la sogno di notte, e la cosa peggiore è che non so più neanche cosa pensare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> a me sembra molto strano che manchi proprio l'ultimo versamento..piu che strano direi dubbio. Li sapeva già della calendarizzazione dei suoi versamenti..



Non cambia nulla, oramai ha finito il cash. 

O perde poco ora con gli americani o perde tutto a Ottobre con Elliot


----------



## Manue (21 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Giugno 2018)

io non ho MAI realmente creduto che dietro ci fosse Silvio...è una pista che ho sempre teso ad escludere... i miei dubbi erano che sto Li fosse un avventuriero ma speravo di no...ma a dire la verità per la prima volta da qualche giorno inizio ad avere qualche dubbio anche io sulla pista di arcore…..

ragazzi questo Li ha preferito farci sbattere fuori dalla uefa….farci passare alla storia in negativo...rischia di perderci tanti soldi….ma tutto va bene piuttosto che rivelare come stanno realmente le cose….qualche domanda io me la faccio


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Carlo Paolo Festa: secondo quanto risulta al Sole 24 Ore *il fondo Elliott avrebbe fatto il bonifico da 32 milioni e i soldi arriveranno domani sui conti del Milan. Adesso entro 10 giorni Mr Li avrà la possibilità di rimborsare Elliott: in caso contrario il fondo Usa escuterà il pegno sulle azioni (tramite il Tribunale, NDR).*
> 
> *Ora l’unica alternativa per Mr Li, se non troverà le risorse, è quella dell’ingresso di un investitore. L’unica strada percorribile in tempi così ristretti è quella che porta all’ingresso dell’investitore sostenuto da Goldman Sachs il cui nome è ancora top secret*. Si tratta come detto di un “four billions” dollars tycoon, il *magnate con un patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari.
> 
> ...



Quotate le news


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io non ho MAI realmente creduto che dietro ci fosse Silvio...è una pista che ho sempre teso ad escludere... i miei dubbi erano che sto Li fosse un avventuriero ma speravo di no...ma a dire la verità per la prima volta da qualche giorno inizio ad avere qualche dubbio anche io sulla pista di arcore…..
> 
> ragazzi questo Li ha preferito farci sbattere fuori dalla uefa….farci passare alla storia in negativo...rischia di perderci tanti soldi….ma tutto va bene piuttosto che rivelare come stanno realmente le cose….qualche domanda io me la faccio


L'alternativa all'ipotesi Berlusconghong Li è pensare che il cinese sia uno sprovveduto, uno sciocco, venuto qui a buttare più di mezzo miliardo di euro. La pista che porta in Sardegna - e non in Cina - resta la più credibile, anche perché non verrà mai scoperchiata, soprattutto dopo il pignoramento del Milan da parte di Elliot con relativa cessione a terzi.
Tutto questo stuolo di cinesi fake scomparirà molto presto, Elliot farà il suo incasso e Berlusconi sarà quello uscito ufficialmente di scena già nella primavera di quest'anno, dopo il closing... e tutti vivranno felici e contenti.


----------

